# Anyone using no-refresh.com?



## jmirmina

Is there anyone here that uses the software/cart from no-refresh.com? We are really interested in this but wanted to get some other peoples opinions before we spend the money on it. 

If not, can you recommend some other alternatives? We would prefer to have something that has a one time fee that we can put on our own servers, rather than pay a monthly leasing fee.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney

It's the first I've heard of no-refresh. Have you tried contacting the companies listed on the demo page to see how they like the software?

There are other online t-shirt designer recommendations here:

online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead

This looks promising, how much is it?

Agree with Rodney. They claim to have over 1,000 installs but their demo page looks like dummy sites. 

Also, for support, language may be a barrier. Not sure where they are, but they spell cheap as cheep and their site says Happy Christmas instead of Merry Christmas.


----------



## jmirmina

Base price is $4000. They have a pricing page, but it looks like all links to it were removed:

Online Design Software, Online Designer Application, Online Designer Tool for Online Website Designing Application

And I did notice that most of the demo sites were dummy sites. The one that didnt like like a dummy site, iPod Skins & Laptop Covers: iPod Case Accessory, Laptop Skins & Silicone iPod Covers UK, the designer looks completely different than the other 'demos'.


----------



## sopka

Splathead is right about the spelling. It gives it away that they are not from a English-speaking country, but that really should not turn you off. If their service is good then go for it. I would google around to find out more.


----------



## Do-more

sopka said:


> Splathead is right about the spelling. It gives it away that they are not from a English-speaking country, but that really should not turn you off. If their service is good then go for it. I would google around to find out more.


They are based in New Delhi India. 

Customink.com use their design tool. Other than that I know very little about them.

Has anyone had a quote from them for their standard T-shirt design tool? I was in contact with them regarding a slightly customized solution and they quoted just over $5000, just wondering what the standard tool costs.

I'm also interested in the LiveArt design tool from http://www.developflash.com/ who are based in Kiev Ukraine, has anyone used them?


----------



## jeremy123456

Just DO NOT use Blueline International ripped us off. http://www.bluelineit.com/


----------



## southlandgraphic

jeremy123456 said:


> Just DO NOT use Blueline International ripped us off.


I don't post often but I wanted to correct some information that was posted here.

Customink.com was developed in house, and costs a-lot of money. It is built on javascript and PHP

No-Refresh is a FLASH based designer that was developed from a india company. Personally I have checked into the company.


----------



## Do-more

southlandgraphic said:


> I don't post often but I wanted to correct some information that was posted here.
> 
> Customink.com was developed in house, and costs a-lot of money. It is built on javascript and PHP
> 
> No-Refresh is a FLASH based designer that was developed from a india company. Personally I have checked into the company.


Thanks for the clarification southland. I made the statement on the basis that no-refresh links to the customink.com website from their list of "partner shops" (and still do)

I stand corrected, although I am surprised that customink.com has not instructed no-refresh to cease and desist from linking to them.


----------



## SPress

no-refresh.com is nothing but a scam! You will be promised everything you would really love as an online design tool and even a website to go along with it if you choose. And the promise of unlimited changes until you are happy with everything. I could turn this warning into a full book of the lies they will tell you, but just know they want thousands of dollars for something they have no intention of producing. You will receive a template and a promise that if you send "MORE" money that it will be completed. Then in our company's case that if you don't send the EXTRA money that they will delete your account and keep your investment!!! Oh, and the best part is that they use PayPal which is quick and easy to get started with, but PayPal only covers someone ripping you off if you report it to the claims department within about 60 days. Works great if you are buying something off of eBay that you should be receiving right away. But not a company in India that states it takes 20-30 days to get you your first proof. Then with the promised "UNLIMITED CHANGES" you easily wait a week or so between broken emails. Until you find out it's a SCAM 2 months later and its too late to file a claim with PayPal. Our company has had to learn the hard way and PayPal should also take a look at their policies and try and protect people who use their services rather than trying to protect thieves whom they profit from!


----------



## technomonkey

SPress said:


> no-refresh.com is nothing but a scam! You will be promised everything you would really love as an online design tool and even a website to go along with it if you choose. And the promise of unlimited changes until you are happy with everything. I could turn this warning into a full book of the lies they will tell you, but just know they want thousands of dollars for something they have no intention of producing. You will receive a template and a promise that if you send "MORE" money that it will be completed. Then in our company's case that if you don't send the EXTRA money that they will delete your account and keep your investment!!! Oh, and the best part is that they use PayPal which is quick and easy to get started with, but PayPal only covers someone ripping you off if you report it to the claims department within about 60 days. Works great if you are buying something off of eBay that you should be receiving right away. But not a company in India that states it takes 20-30 days to get you your first proof. Then with the promised "UNLIMITED CHANGES" you easily wait a week or so between broken emails. Until you find out it's a SCAM 2 months later and its too late to file a claim with PayPal. Our company has had to learn the hard way and PayPal should also take a look at their policies and try and protect people who use their services rather than trying to protect thieves whom they profit from!


I'd love to know more about what happened with your experience with No-refresh. Did they deliver anything in the end?


----------



## trexart

splathead said:


> This looks promising, how much is it?
> 
> Agree with Rodney. They claim to have over 1,000 installs but their demo page looks like dummy sites.
> 
> Also, for support, language may be a barrier. Not sure where they are, but they spell cheap as cheep and their site says Happy Christmas instead of Merry Christmas.



Just a quick mention about this so people know. In Australia a lot of people actually say Happy Christmas, so that isn't necessarily a sign that they aren't English speaking. The cheap/cheep one might be, but there are English speaking countries that say Happy Christmas.


----------



## loanliu

I had no-refresh built a website for my client, what a painful experience that was. It took months to complete, and everything we asked/wanted is "Optional", and we had to pay extra for it, from integration with authorize.net, to bulk pricing, to shipping with UPS... The site is finally running, but the load time for our page is now 30 seconds - who would buy anything from a site that takes 30 seconds to load? They refused to look into it, and I'm now stuck. Don't deal with them, it's not worth your time.


----------



## loanliu

The worst experience I've ever had, don't deal with them.


----------



## johnbol1

I was just considering shelling out to them ..Jami was his name.
Wanted it like custom ink, 

... wont bother thanks for posts

JOhn


----------



## norefresh

Hello All,

I am Vikash Sharma, I own no-refresh.com... I am following T-Shirt forum from a long time now. And specially that thread... And now over a year... i have seen few question... which i now feel i should myself correctly answers here. My straight intension is to post correct message/answer where a discussion going about my company and services we offer.

@splathead, for the demo page having dummy sites... Actually demo page i have created is just for showcasing applications demo we have developed... so perpose of this page is showing dummy sites. On demo page we are not showcasing our portfolio.

For the language problem on website... I agree there was problem 1 year back but now everything is perfectly translated in english although we are not english speaking people and there could be problems still but we tried hard to make our website look professional.

@Do-more, We are based in Noida (Delhi NCR region) India. 
We are not powering customink.com... I am not sure if they have developed it as outsourced or by their inhouse team. Well, now there is no refrence of Custom T-Shirts - Design Your T-Shirts Online - Free Shipping! on our website now. And it was not even 1 year back. Let me tell you short story... We have developed website for a client www.customt-shirts.com... we have made that website... but soon after some time... customink.com acquired that domain name. And put the redirect page on customt-shirts.com. So for the time being we get know about that matter... our customers who were looking on customt-shirts.com as a portfolio website of our... get redirected on customink.com and thought we developed that. And thats why customink.com never instructed us to remove any link... even they were aware... because we were not doing any wrongdoings.

@southlandgraphic, You are right about technology being used by customink.com. But i would like to make you a point clear that software we have is not FLASH based... Its Developed in Adobe Flex and use PHP as backend language and MySql as Database.


@SPress, I have tried sending you private message to understand your problem and help you there... but your inbox at t-shirt forum is full i think and you are not able to receive any new message... if you are reading this message... please be in touch with me via private message.

@zubonzo, You are right, Jami was my marketing executive and i found him doing wrongdoing and that was the one of the reason for custom dissatisfaction... so i have removed that root of problem now.

@trexart, thanks a lot for the explaination.

I am in also touch with @loanliu and her project manager is talking to me now. I am in touch with her via private message.

@johnbol1, Yes, jami is no more working with us we have found him in wrongdoing and that had me decided to fired him.

If any of you guys have any question for me. I would really love to reply you here so all community people can read it.

Regards,
Vikash Sharma
Founder & Director
Sparx IT Solutions Pvt Ltd


----------



## johnbol1

Thank you for taking the time out to reply and answer some of our queries.
Can you answer me one question that perhaps would put a lot of minds to rest and also sell your product over and over to what would be very good PR by members of this forum.

Is the full amount have to be paid up front before any work done. This was the stumbling block for me when speaking to Jami, he would not answer this question.
I dont feel anyone will part with such monies...in my case over 6000$ without having the product ready. I am sure you can put ioncube or something in there to stop peoples use if the money is not paid after install, testing.

Once you have a solid customer base at places like here and recomendation is good then sales will grow and grow. I am still interested but also have others looking at it now.

John


----------



## norefresh

John, Thanks for repling and appraising so quickly.
Not actually, no of our clients needs to put all money upfront... we are a development company and understand the frustration and problem paying full money upfront and thats why we offer our clients flexibility of paying the full amount in 3 or 4 months... as per their convinience.

We use ioncube to protect the 300 DPI PRINT READY PDF file script and AI file output script... thats unique feature we have developed and offer to our customers. But other than that we don't use any time blocking/tracking or any kind of script on our clients server. We understand the business and trust so much on our clients.

Being a customer you have rights to search for best solution and offer you can get. And i would love to find you come back to us in future if you find our services reliable and feel to get it a try.

Also, by the medium of this forum (It's Just a suggestion point i m putting here to take care by so many customers around the world who are looking for Online Designing Software). Rather than just looking on designing application look and feel or being run behind big fish of print industry like customink.com or bluecotton.com and to look a website similiar to them and just spend lots of money or cheap cost product.
Please try to understand and find who are the companies giving you best end result and which software suits best to your current business model... if no one software suiting to your needs my suggestion to go for a customized solution (it will help you to save lots of money in long run without changing your working model).

Few critical points you should take care if you want to do a successfull and stress free online custom apparel/product designing business.

* Make sure your software produces Print Ready PDF or AI output as end result... so you don't need to spend lots of time creating the order and send it to printer.
* Make sure your product managment allow you very easily to manage and create your products.
* Make sure you got order management system so you can track order histories.
* Think if any open source ecommerce system like magento or zencart could work better for you. Go for it... rather than going with custom made shopping cart. becuase they have solid community and will save lots of money in long run when you require any new feature added in your website and even you can find the developers very easily and have them working and building that.
* Make sure you have high level of control over pricing of products, colors, fonts, price based of print location, cliparts etc.
* Quantity wise discount and BULK Order system to manage bigger orders for your business. Discount on Order Value.
* Discount Coupon system so you can offer your customers seasonal or promosion coupons.

I know all you guys know about these features but sometime don't care when discussing or ordering your project. Being head of a busines i know that part very well.

I just want to make these point in eyes of every customer looking for such software so customers worldwide can hapily earn from their business rather just have invested money and sit idle and don't get busines from his website. Either its no-refresh or any of development company offering such software. You should just make sure WE HELP YOU TO MAKE MONEY... RATHER YOU HELP US TO MAKE MONEY.

If you guys have any question feel free to write me and i would love to reply there. Atleast i would really feel good to post my suggestion to choose you better solution... either you are buying it from me or someone... I would love to see you happy at the end.

If any of your guys have any question for me. I would really love to reply you here so all community people can read it.

Regards,
Vikash Sharma
Founder & Director
Sparx IT Solutions Pvt Ltd


----------



## johnbol1

norefresh said:


> we are a development company and understand the frustration and problem paying full money upfront and thats why we offer our clients flexibility of paying the full amount in 3 or 4 months... as per their convinience.


This then gives confidence for customers to proceed so I already am interested again


> We use ioncube to protect the 300 DPI PRINT READY PDF file script and AI file output script...


 this is no problem and is to be expected 


> And i would love to find you come back to us in future if you find our services reliable and feel to get it a try.


I think I will be back in touch as I was seriously interested I have various sites but was put off by Jamis reports.


> Also, by the medium of this forum (It's Just a suggestion point i m putting here to take care by so many customers around the world who are looking for Online Designing Software).


This forum will produce many many sales leads for you



> * Make sure your software produces Print Ready PDF or AI output as end result... so you don't need to spend lots of time creating the order and send it to printer.


I agree ...having looked at many others, I do have a custom built on one of my sites and wish it could do full dpi ready artwork


> * Think if any open source ecommerce system like magento or zencart could work better for you. Go for it...


I thought you also did "bolt on" system which may attache to php/mysql cart.


> * Make sure you have high level of control over pricing of products, colors, fonts, price based of print location, cliparts etc.


at the moment I have price by letter, price by line, price by cm2, or price by canvas. SO yes this is a must.



> * Quantity wise discount and BULK Order system to manage bigger orders for your business. Discount on Order Value.


We do many many big orders so price discount on product AND price discount on PRINTING is a must.

I feel you have lifted the reputation somewhat and would be interested to see the proof of the pudding.

I hope you can deliver.

Thanks
JOhn


----------



## moody

Hello Vikash , good to hear from you on this forum, the reason I registered here is to replay to this post , I have been in contact with your company for a couple of weeks , I got a quot from you with double of what other mentioned on this forum , my project required customization but still the price was way too high , it is your product and you can put the price tag you wish, but I felt cheated when I found out some got price half what I was quoted for. 

I did a lot of research and found your tool which I think have lot of business potentials , but having that much bad reviews is not good for anyone. I learned about you at first from this forum and I am sure many others did but no one would invest before do lot of research and reading all those reviews and learning others are getting much lower price doesn't give much confidence in working with your company.

I do wish you and your company the best of luck ...



I wish you luck but I don't think


----------



## norefresh

Hello Moody,

Thanks for some good suggestion... I understand the market and just working out on the pricing fact... would be working on that and will see if i can offer better and cheep pricing....

But let me tell you that pricing differ on the requirement of your and could cost less or more depending on that... as i told here. Rather selling your work to someone we sell customize solution and keep the business of our clients healthy... we sell the software but we don't sell the copies... so each time we work for our customers dedicated and that force us to charge more than our competitors.

let me give you a little idea of software cost that how no-refresh.com structure that on a ballpark basis for their customers... we have a basic cost set for the applications. for t-shirt we take it as 2000 USD for standard version... for advanced t-shirt designer its 4000 USD... for advanced t-shirt designer with names & number functionality + ARCHING feature cost 8000 USD.
(+ it will cost you more for your customized requirement like bulk order... some animation or changes you are looking in application + website designing cost + website feature development in php if required)... so the total cost overall depends on what you are looking for.

When we come to Online Laptop/Ipod skin designer application... basic cost starts from 4000 USD and goes upto 8000 USD.

and that same basic price concept follows for all other software like greeting card designer, button/badges designer, lettering designing, sign designer or etc.

I hope the pricing makes you sense now.

Also the another reason why our software looks costly because we are having far better and sutaible functionalities than anyone else you are looking and researching. I know that when looking for such applications in beginning the customer doesn't look for PDF/AI output file and thats the crucial part of that software... where all the customers get stuckked... we have 100% print ready PDF/AI technology for t-shirt, SKIN Designer and every products you are looking for.

When we are talking about some bad reviews... i accept that 2-3 of my frustrated clients came to that post and shared their reviews... and i am glad that by this post i got to catch them... And now i am in touch with them and they are again happy and i am sure i will take them back to this forum to post positive feedback.

Everyone knows that none of the business can have 100% satisfied customers... but i am always here to make sure i can make that percentage very near to 100... we have worked for 100s of customers till now and see just 2-3 are unhappy... thats really a very good compliment for my business.

As far as the pricing concern. we are always negotiable and if you want a perfect and 100% sure solution and you are willing to work with no-refresh.com... we would also take initiative and would give you some discount or will try to match any of our interested customer budget for sure.

Moody... we have developed some well known and successful business... we are #1 and companies looking for high end solution work with us and we fullfill their requirement. USA's top agency PTC international choosen no-refresh.com as their IT partner. we have developed makeaball.com software for them which will be live soon... it has 3D preview feature and in all around the world... no one has live 3D preview yet.

caseable.com look on the website... and view the beauty of website and online designer application.
and some other websites are wrappz.com, music-skins.com, lovebookonline.com, customshirts.com, jamskins.com, bigtopbyakt.com, bottleyourbrand.com

Sorry if i appraise my company a lot but being an representative of that... i have to tell when we are discussing about confidence of working with our company.

Again for the price... i am researching on that and if i will feel i can decrease or i can offer some other less cost... i would definitely change in that so my future customer can benefits from that.

Thanks again for your message. have a good day ahead.


----------



## MikeyW

It looks like there is another site listed on No-Refresh that was not created by them. www.wrappz.com which is listed at Online Application Design, T-Shirt Design Software, Apparel Design Software, Hoodies Design Software. . I spoke with the company that created the Wrappz designer, Procreations and they said that at no time have they ever used No-Refresh's services and that all the design software is done in house.


----------



## norefresh

haha... If you will call a company who are trying to keep themselves as not disclosed... i don't think they will tell you that. Being in business wrappz.com will never want to create any competitor in the market.

Well, for the people who want to make sure we have build wrappz.com i am attching an image of email conversation where guy (Liam Williams) from Procreations talking to us for the development of website in email... this email is around 2 years older. Check the date in top of that.


----------



## norefresh

MikeyW said:


> It looks like there is another site listed on No-Refresh that was not created by them. www.wrappz.com which is listed at Online Application Design, T-Shirt Design Software, Apparel Design Software, Hoodies Design Software. . I spoke with the company that created the Wrappz designer, Procreations and they said that at no time have they ever used No-Refresh's services and that all the design software is done in house.


Mikey, you have came to that post and posted your feedback... that was really easy and i appreciate it will help more users visiting that page. but you guys feedback based on no proof... harms someone business. You can check the attachment i posted and if you still feel that no-refresh.com not built wrappz.com please let me know.


----------



## loanliu

johnbol1 said:


> I was just considering shelling out to them ..Jami was his name.
> Wanted it like custom ink,
> 
> ... wont bother thanks for posts
> 
> JOhn


The president of no-refresh contacted me two weeks ago, and they worked on optimizing the load time. Two weeks later, voila, the load speed is improved 100%, it's much, much better now.


----------



## loanliu

loanliu said:


> I had no-refresh built a website for my client, what a painful experience that was. It took months to complete, and everything we asked/wanted is "Optional", and we had to pay extra for it, from integration with authorize.net, to bulk pricing, to shipping with UPS... The site is finally running, but the load time for our page is now 30 seconds - who would buy anything from a site that takes 30 seconds to load? They refused to look into it, and I'm now stuck. Don't deal with them, it's not worth your time.


Vikash, the president of no-refresh, saw my post and contacted me two weeks ago regarding my issues. He and his team worked tirelessly to fix the performance issue, and my site is now loading 100% faster. I am glad that he's stepping up to the plate, taking responsibility, and actually doing something to resolve the issue. Since I can't delete my old posts, I'm posting this new one here to negate the old ones.


----------



## MikeyW

norefresh said:


> haha... If you will call a company who are trying to keep themselves as not disclosed... i don't think they will tell you that. Being in business wrappz.com will never want to create any competitor in the market.
> 
> Well, for the people who want to make sure we have build wrappz.com i am attching an image of email conversation where guy (Liam Williams) from Procreations talking to us for the development of website in email... this email is around 2 years older. Check the date in top of that.


The proof is on the www.wrappz.com designer. When the designer is loading is says "Designer by procreations.co.uk" on the bottom of the loading bar. I've personally contacted Procreations in search of a designer who said "At no point have we used the services of no-refresh. We have the in house team of developers and web designers who build this software who was working for procreations and we have recently purchased this company to increase our development team as we have have franchised wrappz to Fuji Film."
Also they said that they will be sending a letter to No-Refresh. 
If you have done some work for Wrappz.com you might want to contact them and let them know because their claiming no association at all as stated above.
I'm by no means trying to hurt anyones business, on the contrary i'm hoping to help someone not make a mistake for their business. If I had shakey evidence I would not have posted but anyone can click on the Wrappz.com designer and see that Procreation.co.uk is the developer.


----------



## norefresh

thanks loan, it just my job. I accept there were some problem in past few months in my company... and thats why i took the initiative myself to correct the things. Everything is on road now and i am happy to see that i was able to satisfy few my clients who were unsatisfied in the past. And best thing is that satisfaction is in front of open community. I am always around to help my customers. You can contact me via personal message of this forum or can email me on vikash[at]sparxitsolutions.com.

for sales inquiries you can always visit my website Online Design Software, Custom Online T-shirt Design Software Script and request a quote by filling contact form there.


----------



## norefresh

MikeyW said:


> The proof is on the www.wrappz.com designer. When the designer is loading is says "Designer by procreations.co.uk" on the bottom of the loading bar. I've personally contacted Procreations in search of a designer who said "At no point have we used the services of no-refresh. We have the in house team of developers and web designers who build this software who was working for procreations and we have recently purchased this company to increase our development team as we have have franchised wrappz to Fuji Film."
> Also they said that they will be sending a letter to No-Refresh.
> If you have done some work for Wrappz.com you might want to contact them and let them know because their claiming no association at all as stated above.
> I'm by no means trying to hurt anyones business, on the contrary i'm hoping to help someone not make a mistake for their business. If I had shakey evidence I would not have posted but anyone can click on the Wrappz.com designer and see that Procreation.co.uk is the developer.



Mikey, Sorry if my words were not correct enough to make it a good conversation. I am sorry. For the developers... I am sure you know about WHITE LABEL DEVELOPMENT and you have also heard that software development companies from USA, UK and EUROPE outsource their project to INDIA or ASIA... and sign agreement as non disclosure agreement and they PUT their name rather than outsourcing company who really built the website. Its the comman way website development outsourcing model works.

And thats the case with wrappz.com... In the attachment i posted in my previous message you can see that there is coonection between procreation and my company so if they are stating that they never worked or connected with us. THEY ARE WRONG... BUT I AM NOT.

We strictly follow non disclosure agreement with our clients... but in case of procreations.co.uk... there was no NDA signed and we are core developers... thats why we are no bound to disclose the name of wrappz.com built by Online Design Software, Custom Online T-shirt Design Software Script

Also i don't think... i need to go and ask wrappz.com that we have built that software... if they require any future update they will must need to get back to me... Also this is not just iPhone Skins, Laptop Skins, iPod Skins, DS Skins, iPod, Laptop and iPhone Covers-Cases | Create A Custom Skin With Wrappz... but we have developed few more skin designing website... look on that...

Home page : MusicSkins, Your favorite artist, Your device (they are in NDA - this was also developed by no-refresh.com outsourced by procreations)
iPhone Covers, iPod Covers, Mobile Phone Covers, Laptop Skins - Wrappz (this was also developed by no-refresh.com outsource by procreations - this is franchised by fujifilms actually)
www.jamskins.com (if you wish you can contact them and ask about no-refresh - jamskin is our direct customer)


----------



## moody

Hello Vikash , although I am getting lot of mixed reviews and have few concerns but I will go with no-refresh , I hope all go smooth and well , when project is done I will come back here and share my experience with others . I am already in contact with your team and hope to clear few things and start on this ASAP. thank you for taking the time to address concerns and questions raised here . 

Best Regards


----------



## Stone803

I am in the process of using No-Refresh. Started a project with them in November 2010, I was given a completion date of the end of December, this was then pushed back to January. This was ok with me, as I wanted the site to all function properly. However we are now in mid May and the website still isn't live! 

On the whole I've been happy with the work, but way to much was given to me untested, so everytime I thought it was finished we found something not working, which is to be expected a little, but this has been going on for ages now, and each time it takes 1-2 weeks to fix an issue a UK developer would fix in a day.

What I would say is I paid a lot less than a UK developer, but I feel No-refresh takes to many projects and they are always juggling them. Hopefully the site will be worth it in the end, but this has been a slow painful experience....


----------



## thewebguy

*DO NOT work with No-Refresh.*

I haven't logged in to this site in forever but after what happened I wanted to come share my experience the way others on this site did for me in the past.


They took our money and never gave us a usable product. The project took months longer than they promised and the program they gave us was completely broken.

My programmers and I had to personally fix dozens of programming errors in the PHP scripts that were included. Most of the time that we reached out to them they either did not respond or took weeks on end.

When we started to realize they didn't know what they were doing we dived deeper into the code and found out that at one point they replaced a PDF generating page's source code with an IonCube encrypted page so that we wouldn't have access to it (we still had the unencrypted one which is good, since we had to fix tons of bugs anyway).

In the end they stopped responding to us and completely screwed us over when we most needed them to fix it.

This week I noticed that they posted a fake testimonial about us:
Bigtop Success Stories with No-Refresh's Designer Tool

They even included a quote at the bottom from my biz partner Alex -- the quote is entirely made up and that picture isn't even him.

Avoid these lying thieves at all costs!


----------



## norefresh

Hello Stone803, thanks for pointing about your project. If i am not wrong your project name is Customer Loyalty Cards | Coming Soon and it is currently live under beta version at: Loyalty Card Printing | Customer Loyalty Cards and what i have found that my development team is actively working already on all your request correctly to help you make your website live. I would also like to tell you here that reason for being a little late in your project was mess in my company which i already mentioned here in the forum... But i am sure that you would be agreed that now everything is on proper flow and you are about to live your website soon. I would also like to mention that we are not the company who will leave you alone or in middle or with unfinished project even if we get any trouble internally as we are real and understand the business policy. We are here to work and offer our clients satisfactory services which help them grow their business.

Hello thewebguy(kevin), sorry for responding very late to you. Actually i was out of city and was unable to get time to connect to that forum and revert back to you. but i took quick action and i asked Prashant Sengar to look on your project and offer you whatever best we can do for you for free to make you feel satisfied and keep your business rolling and growing. we really want it work like we have mentioned it in our success story page.

Let me know if you need my additional help... i am always here to help you.

Looking forward to hear from you.

Regards,
Vikash Sharma
Founder & Director
Sparx IT Solutions Pvt Ltd


----------



## nailprettynails

We began a project, nailprettynails.com, with nofresh in Feb 2011, it's happy to work with Prashant who always try his best to help us. Everytime we tried to modify something, he quickly setup a meeting with us, sometimes skype audio call. It's such a great experience to work with them. We will keep going with nofresh.

Henry
Los Angeles, CA


----------



## norefresh

nailprettynails said:


> We began a project nailprettynails.com, with nofresh in Feb 2011, it's happy to work with Prashant who always try his best to help us. Everytime we tried to modify something, he quickly setup a meeting with us, sometimes skype audio call. It's such a great experience to work with them. We will keep going with nofresh.
> 
> Henry
> Los Angeles, CA


Thanks Henry, So nice of you. We are also eager to support and work for your organization always. Thanks again

Vikash Sharma
Founder & Director
Sparx IT Solutions Pvt Ltd


----------



## garylyb

um, I went to your site nailprettynails.com the designer doesn't seem to work for me, stack overflow line 881, click on gallery and get a bunch of spinning wheels. Maybe it's not done yet.




nailprettynails said:


> We began a project, nailprettynails.com, with nofresh in Feb 2011, it's happy to work with Prashant who always try his best to help us. Everytime we tried to modify something, he quickly setup a meeting with us, sometimes skype audio call. It's such a great experience to work with them. We will keep going with nofresh.
> 
> Henry
> Los Angeles, CA


----------



## norefresh

Hello Gary, Being developer of Nail Pretty Nails - customize your own nail i am replying you here for the problem... The website is perfectly finished and loaded with products. Even the gallery section is loading correctly all over the major browsers and OS. Here i am attaching a proof of that with this message.
[media]http://www.no-refresh.com/images/gallery-screen.jpg[/media]

There might be some problem with your flash player or browser or some other problem... you should make sure you are connected with internet correctly and then delete your browser cookies for once and try again. I am sure it should work correctly. But if you still facing the problem... please let us know... we will try to figure out the that. It would be a great help of your.

Regards,
Vikash Sharma
Founder & Director
Sparx IT Solutions Pvt Ltd




garylyb said:


> um, I went to your site www.nailprettynails.com the designer doesn't seem to work for me, stack overflow line 881, click on gallery and get a bunch of spinning wheels. Maybe it's not done yet.


----------



## subprinting

received an email from no-refresh about their ready made software

No-Refresh Order Form Step 1
Amount need to pay (including paypal fees)$146.93 USD

demo
Demo norefresh

anyone signed up?


----------



## johnbol1

I Think Vikash has worked hard to turn round the perception of no refresh after it was...IMO destroyed by one of the workers...Jami.
He has been on this thread standing up for his company and has completely changed the way it works. They are now only taking deposits and then the balance after completion.
I think the costs of the T shirt designer is good but I dunno about the costs of the others and the way they have been split.
Overall I think with the practices they use now are worthy of a second look.

John


----------



## garylyb

I re installed flash, and this site is working for me now. 

Thanks

Gary



norefresh said:


> Hello Gary, Being developer of Nail Pretty Nails - customize your own nail i am replying you here for the problem... The website is perfectly finished and loaded with products. Even the gallery section is loading correctly all over the major browsers and OS. Here i am attaching a proof of that with this message.
> [media]http://www.no-refresh.com/images/gallery-screen.jpg[/media]
> 
> There might be some problem with your flash player or browser or some other problem... you should make sure you are connected with internet correctly and then delete your browser cookies for once and try again. I am sure it should work correctly. But if you still facing the problem... please let us know... we will try to figure out the that. It would be a great help of your.
> 
> Regards,
> Vikash Sharma
> Founder & Director
> Sparx IT Solutions Pvt Ltd


----------



## norefresh

Hello John, thanks for the appreciation. It really matters. I am just making my possible effort to convert all my existing clients and future clients in happy customers. Also i try always to suggest best things to the interested people around. so you need any of my help you can message me anytime.




johnbol1 said:


> I Think Vikash has worked hard to turn round the perception of no refresh after it was...IMO destroyed by one of the workers...Jami.
> He has been on this thread standing up for his company and has completely changed the way it works. They are now only taking deposits and then the balance after completion.
> I think the costs of the T shirt designer is good but I dunno about the costs of the others and the way they have been split.
> Overall I think with the practices they use now are worthy of a second look.
> 
> John


----------



## trytobecool

subprinting said:


> received an email from no-refresh about their ready made software
> 
> No-Refresh Order Form Step 1
> Amount need to pay (including paypal fees)$146.93 USD
> 
> demo
> Demo norefresh
> 
> anyone signed up?



$1500 is total price...10% is down payment, you pay other amount later when project is finished.


----------



## norefresh

trytobecool said:


> $1500 is total price...10% is down payment, you pay other amount later when project is finished.



yes correct, also there is no hurry to pay the remaining balance... you can try the software for 1 month and then you can pay for it.


----------



## Stone803

Hello everyone I would like to follow up on my early post regarding my website Customer Loyalty Cards. Its finally LIVE!!!! 

After a terrible start to the project with the company No Refresh and a certain employee Jami (who I believe is no-longer with the company), Im happy to report the website and the online design tool is working! 

From being very stressed and unhappy, Im now very happy with the result of my website.

Its taken a long time to get to this stage but I'm very happy with the result I now have. A BIG thankyou to an employee of No Refresh called John. He took over managing the project and with his help and support the website is now working.

Thanks to John at Sparx Technologies/No Refresh and the team. I would say I have a great website now, and hopefully the orders will soon start to roll in...


----------



## gianluca

Hello everybody, I just take the opportunity to comment on the post by Stone803 regarding no-refresh and Sparx. Our website Create Your Own T-Shirt Design, Print Custom T-Shirts | Condocio is about to go live. We too had a bad experience with Jami at no-refresh, but I must say that the company has worked hard to regain credibility. Prashant Sengar gave his word that we would finally have our website working and he kept the word.

I must really thank John and his team. They have been really kind, patient, accurate and committed. They solved all issues working hard day by day, really great professionals and great people on a personal basis. It is not easy to solve this kind of situations, when the customer is angry for a bad experience. Honestly, I must say that they did their very best to fix everything. I cannot complain about anything.

In conclusion, I think that Sparx and no-refresh definetely regained all credibility after the "Jami's affaire" and is definetely worth a second go. If you need a partner to build your website, you can rely on them.


----------



## DigitalTeez

Hello,

I have been trying to get them to finish my site, but no luck. I have emailed the owner of the company and he has not responded to any of my emails.

The problem with these companies is that they can not be sued and we are at their mercy. 

I'm very fustrated and have no faith that my project will be completed.
If anyone can recommend a US based design team please let me know.

Thanks,
Jay
Digitalteez.com

P.S. I will leave a more detailed post on this company shortly.


----------



## jennf888

Hi Gianluca,
I see that there are mixed reviews about No Refresh on this forum. I wanted to share my experience, as it is similar to yours and others who worked with No Refresh.

I had a very bad experience with No Refresh.

I contracted with the company in October of 2009 to build my custom jewelry web site that would allow customers to put their own images on our jewelry items. The completion date was set for December of 2010. It is July of 2010 and we still do not have a site. The work that has been done is unsatisfactory. We have not been able to communicate with the No Refresh team on a consistent basis.

We have decided to cut our losses and find another company to build a new site, or put our own team together.

We have lost the potential sales and the money we paid for the site with No Refresh. We are looking at it as a learning experience, but it has been a painful and expensive lesson, as I suppose most valuable lessons are.

I hope this post is helpful to the other members of the forum. If anyone would like more details about our experience with No Refresh, please feel free to contact me directly via email or skype.

Best,
Jennifer


----------



## norefresh

Hello, Vikash here again. I must need to say now that some people here now misusing this public thread and using it to spoil our company status even if there is no problem or at least without writing the genuine problem for not finishing their project. In both the case (member: DigitalTeez & jennf888), No-Refresh is really not the reason for not being their project finished.

This is the first time i am saying it as before this i always accepted the truth and even put the right internal problem of my company in public and then worked hard to put my company reputation up in the line. And we are still working that much hard. Recent few good comments from our clients verify my comment I wrote above. They are very happy with our commitment to provide them finished and a world class website. You can view recently added comment #26, #27, #35, #45 and #46.

For Jay (DigitalTeez), I would just like to say that he is a person who is mentally doesn't have a good sense and respect about any human or any business. I don't think people with such mindset how can do any work or business and how they survive in this world. I am writing this because I am very disappointed seeing his comment here. He is the person we worked hard we given good discount in beginning of his project when it was started with no-refresh (almost 1 year back from now)... we finished it with small delay at that time and everything was ok to go live. Agreed amount at the time of project finalized was 2500 USD, he paid around 1600 USD (in 2 installments) and around 900 USD was left to pay and then we were to upload the files on his server. Then suddenly he disappeared, we didn't know where he gone and there was no reply of any of our emails we sent him to pay and get your website live on his server. Then as everyone knows we have worked out on pricing of our software’s as promised in this forum and we decreased it by seeing the time demand. Now the cost of t-shirt designer is 1500 USD, and it’s readymade - no customization, buy it as it is in that cost as you can see it in DEMO. Then a day Jason/Jay comes to us and ask to make his website live. Then we asked him to pay what his due amount is and he started asking us to upload it without getting that amount as now our software cost it 1500 USD and he has paid that much money already. So do you think being in business, you will accept this KIND OF OFFER??? I don't think anyone around will agree with Jason/Jay point. We repeatedly asked him to pay the due amount and we will upload the website on his server, But he emailed/threaten us to give him website without paying the due amount otherwise he will start blogging and commenting on t-shirtforum.com that we cheated him. We are a business and we are doing work for many other clients why we would like to hurt one of our customers? or why we will not want to finish a project of our client. We are dying to work hard and make our clients happy.

For Jennifer (jennf888), she is a very good lady and she was referred by one of good friend of my partner, so she was always given priority and we were extra cared about her project, So i am shocked to see her comment here on t-shirt forum. Actually she is very busy with her business and personal problems and she even don't have time to come to us and provide us any feedback to finish her project. The reason for dragging her project was Jennifer only from beginning of her project she get disappear for some time and when she back, she have something new to add and amend in her project. it happened 3-4 time now and it was keep happening. so it was not no-refresh who was actually the problem to finish the project, but it was jennifer whose expectation about their project was not planned clearly. Even in last 1 and half months, we have mailed her, skype her and tried everything to be in touch and finish the project. But she was always on phone call or busy. we are different time zones but still we tried our best to catch her in US time zone... but she didn't responded anytime. And one day we found a surprising comment on t-shirtforum.com. so this is the story. In both these case, we never tried to hide with client or never even think to cheat with them or not finish their projects. Both of the client's project is running correctly and in final phase on our development server and waiting for them to approve to go live.

We still very much want them to please come back to us and take your website on your server, what is use of it for us??? Even our payment is still due... we will be happier to get paid and give them website.

I would again request members or people around interested in our service or working with us. Please don't spoil about us, if there is any reason we would be happy to accept and assist you, but it really hurt if there is nothing such as you comments on this thread.

I have tried here my best to explain the matter but still things depend on the readers of this thread.

Regards,
Vikash Sharma
Founder & Director
Sparx IT Solutions Pvt Ltd


----------



## trytobecool

@vikash...you should refund if client isn't satisfied with final product/service + time change is your problem & not theirs. 1st rule of doing business, don't hide behind bars after taking hard earned $.


----------



## norefresh

Hello trytobecool, Thanks for taking time to read the comment, I really respect your thought. But let me tell you that... none of them requested for a refund, even Jason/Jay just tried to get back to us after a long time and he only asked to give him the website without paying anymore to us. Also i didn't understand your line "time change is your problem", so it would be great if you can clear this point... sorry for that.

For your comment "1st rule of doing business, don't hide behind bars after taking hard earned $"... you should be clear by reviewing this whole thread that i am actively involved here and try to work with my customers. If i am hiding, you could not see any of my messages here.

Also let me clear you something about refund policy, we are basically a software development firm and from our website Online Design Software, Custom Online T-shirt Design Software / Tool we get projects for customized software. We need to work hard on every project to fulfill requirement and that is the reason we work hard to make our clients happy and satisfied even if in some cases projects drag a little longer than quoted/agreed/expected... we don't disappear or hide and we make it finished on another deadline... so finally we can provide our client a solution they were looking and for what they came to us. Also if delay involves in the process... we offer some complementary features in website if they want. That way we decrease some cost or you can say relief in some cost to make our clients happy.

We are happy to refund if we have committed something in starting phase of project and we are not delivering when finished and reason for asking refund is honest and based on truth. As there is so much cost involved from our side on every project, the developer cost + infrastructure etc… so if a client ordered a project and we worked 2-3 months on his project and suddenly he says that he is not happy with the project without any correct reason and start asking refund to us... we can't refund. But we would be very much happy to finish his project and make it live on his server. We are not cheater and also not want anyone to cheat us. It's a simple fair policy.

I hope my comment will be helpful to understand my thought. But if you still have any question feel free to ask me anytime here, i would be more than happy to reply you here.

Regards,
Vikash Sharma
Founder & Director
Sparx IT Solutions Pvt Ltd


----------



## trytobecool

alright. I give you benefit of doubt & you might be right in these cases. there is still couple things you need to work on.

1) 


> we are different time zones


Different time zones...this is excuse. can i ask how many of your customers are from USA/Canada/UK? i bet many, then change working or customer service hrs.

2) Final deadline. have clause on website like final product in 1 month & unlimited changes till next 1 month(or any period).

-You need to finish whatever customization in that time frame or take loss of that project. If you are not finished during that deadline, you don't respect your timeline. 

last thing. you can't make every customer happy! but unhappy customer can complain wherever he/she wants. all i'm asking is to have timeline & if they don't respect, its their problem. they won't state anywhere that you're to be blamed.


----------



## norefresh

Hello trytobecool, Thanks for writing here back.

1) For the time zone... I never used time zone here as an excuse... i just told that for the user/member reading the thread to know that customer and service provider (we - no-refresh) was in different time zone and we tried to be in touch so many times using many options available via skype call, skype chat, email and phone call she (client) was busy and she was not having time to be in touch and provide us feedback or approval to make her website live. Almost 90%-95% of her project is finished... filler with right images... right content... is ready just to finish it and waiting to go live on her original service. FYI our 80% client is USA & EUROPE based and rest are outside India... we just work for overseas client only. For you suggestion to change customer service hrs... Let me tell you that we already working in US & EUROPIAN time zone... so we can catch our customers in their time zone. So time zone was never a problem. i just used this term to clear that normally people think that working with Indian or Asian companies time zone could be a problem... but in our case... we tried catching and talking customers in their own time zones. I hope that it would be clear now that what was my intentions behind telling "we are different time zones".

2) Thanks for suggesting the good point... But sorry to say that suggestions are always easy when you talk but it doesn't mean that it will suit that business or it’s easy to implement. I think you will be agreeing with that. Why I am saying this because when working on custom projects there are some possibilities of delay. Well, I am just saying that... suggestions were pretty good but i don't think I will be able to transform it in practice and implement here.

Also as you said that we can't make every customer happy... I agree with that and I mentioned that same thing previously... FYI this thread on t-shirtforum.com is being used for my organization as a complaint box. And I have no problem with that and that is the reason I am actively involved there and I am trying hard here to make all those client's happy who come there and write for us and I am sure you can see my intention of such in my previous messages in this thread.

For your comment "all I'm asking is to have timeline & if they don't respect, it’s their problem. They won't state anywhere that you're to be blamed." I would like to say that we respect all our clients and we don't want to even create any kind of problem for them and for us. Problems are never beneficial. So we try to work close with all our customers and finish their projects and deliver them a project more than good what they expected.

If anyone there have any question... feel free to write me there anytime and I would try my best to reply as early as possible.

Regards,
Vikash Sharma
Founder & Director
Sparx IT Solutions Pvt Ltd


----------



## Zippy Doodah

I've also, been researching online t-shirt Design Tools. Relentless Google searches, hoping for the "Magic Bullet". But just from the experience of trying to communicate with people in countries that don't speak any version of the English Language, (yes I'm in the USA and I'm not being xenophobic), I can't see trying to deal with any of them on a project as intense and complicated as programming. Whatever your experience is with overseas companies, "Buyer Be Warned". There are a lot of SCAM artists to be found across the internet and they are skilled at marketing and fooling you. You will never recoup your money. From both sides ..They want money up front so they don't get ripped off and you want a functioning product before you pay so you don't get ripped off. No contracts and no recourse whatsoever for either side. Unless you can visit them or they can visit you, you're best to keep your money in your pocket and look to other means. Otherwise it's just a Big Gamble with YOUR MONEY!


----------



## Zippy Doodah

(as an additional thought..) Why is it so difficult to find a Flash/PHP/JAVA programmer in the USA, England or Australia? For the amount of money these Indian and Ukrainian companies want to design a relatively simple program, I'm sure you could have a local programmer do the same ..and probably for less. Mark Zuckerberg was only paid a purported $1500.00 by the Winklevoss Bros., for the initial script/program that eventually became Facebook.


----------



## tonylees

Hi All,

I have been looking in to Refresh and whilst the feedback on here has been quite bad it is good to see the company defending itself, however I am stuck trying to decide whether to give them a try... whilst $2k may not be a great deal of money in comparison it is a lot of money for me and I am a little uneasy.

Does anyone have any further experience of dealing with this company

Thanks
Tony


----------



## trytobecool

tonylees said:


> Hi All,
> whilst $2k may not be a great deal of money in comparison it is a lot of money for me and I am a little uneasy.


Not trying to influence your decision but from the replies here, i wouldn't come close to the company. that said, I haven't had any good/bad experience with the company myself. I'm also searching for one solution but haven't find yet...i like this product but i'm not going myself. from my understanding, "customer service" shouldn't be excused with time difference at all.


----------



## johnbol1

I use the one from the alt team here but at the moment it must be used in conjunction with CS CArt script. Maybe they can do it stand alone etc, but I would recomend CS Cart anyways.
I am using a basic set up of it here on my site

John


----------



## Beolight

I am also considering this option

Has anybody used these guys lately?

http://www.sparxitsolutions.com/clients/Ipaddemo/designyourtshirt.php
Their iPad demo version is not working not a good sign


----------



## screenprinting

no-refresh.com does great work, i recommend maxim I have used these guys in past and there custom tshirt design software is one of the best. It is unique to your project.


----------



## ljeffer

screenprinting said:


> no-refresh.com does great work, i recommend maxim I have used these guys in past and there custom tshirt design software is one of the best. It is unique to your project.


I'm not seeing a designer on the websites listed in your signature block. Exactly what kind of work did they do for you? Where can I see it?


----------



## norefresh

Beolight said:


> I am also considering this option
> 
> Has anybody used these guys lately?
> 
> Custom Apparel Designer
> Their iPad demo version is not working not a good sign


Hello Beolight, sparxitsolutions.com is the parent company of no-refresh.com so either you are looking at sparxitsolutions.com it is same company.

You may read SUCCESS STORIES on no-refresh.com and can get an idea about our clients.

Let me know if i can help you with anything else.

Thanks & Regards,
Vikash Sharma


----------



## norefresh

Hello Tony, There are 100s of business who has trusted us and successfully doing their business... some of them are doing quit good in their niche. you may go to our success stories page and read their stories.


----------



## brimleal

No-refresh we need your help. ive have been dealing with one of your sales guys and it has been an absolute frustrating experience!

If you could help us get answer's were looking for and some how reassure us that, this is not the typical experience i would be very grateful.

So far i have been completely let down by the experience. 

we do understand bad reps, and we like your product, but so far everything else has been like pulling teeth just to get info!


----------



## EGS

I am in the process of choosing an online design tool. 

In regards to No-refresh - I admire the position of the owner to try and salvage his companies reputation, but if you want some good advice, change the company name. There is too much negativity that is indexed in the search engines. The owner seems like a nice guy and wants to do the right thing. He deserves a chance to build a company. I wish him much success.

In regards to a design tool. What is the draw to products like No-refresh that apparently cost $1000's of dollars??? Are they any better than say...Deco Network or Ink Soft? What would I get in dealing with them - other than a possible headache - that I wouldn't get with Deco or Ink Soft? (probably get one with them too....)

I don't want to put $1000's of dollars into a design tool until I am 100% positive it will meet my companies needs. Is it like buying a car? You can pay $25,000 CASH and be done, or pay $40,000 for the same car with monthly payments for many years? (most of us go with the payments)

Deco Network is nothing down and $149 per month. Very low investment to discover it's worthiness. Once business is up and cooking then invest in a custom tool - if necessary.

Thoughts....


----------



## norefresh

Hello EGS,

Thanks for taking your time to read this thread and post your review here. You are a nice person and i appreciate you read this carefully.

Thanks for appreciating my effort, and also about advising for changing the company name. But let me tell you that we have always done very good job being a development company and this is the proof we made many website who are leaders in their niche. And we are proud doing the same. Being a custom/tailor made software development company, we have got a few customers who were not satisfied and that caused me negative feedback on forum and internet. Also if you will count they are not more than 10 in total and many of them already satisfied.

As you know that every disappointed customer look for a way to write his feedback and in todays culture social media is a good option for doing the same. BUT a happy customer only gives his testimonial if he asked he doesn't share his experience himself on forums.

Also it is a bitter truth when working with INDIAN companies like us that many US and EUROPEAN companies doesn't want to disclose they had worked with us... so when get successful, we didn't get anything like testimonial etc but if failed by any reason, they always go and write for this on forums. Well, i am very happy with current things as atleast i am satisfied that i didn't done anything wrong and do my best make any possible effort to make clients happy.

NO-REFRESH.com is the name i have my feelings attached... it is like a child who help me a lot in my past... i would never like to change the company name just to earn money. I would rather like to work with few selective customers who feel good about us and trust on us.

Also let me tell you that i use all these negative feedback for me a motivation note which help me improve my customer support, work quality and product quality. I will be doing many updates and upgrade in the future and will be building many successfully clients.

Also for a point to note... it was just a small period when most of my clients (which are below 10) were unsatisfied... it was end of year 2010 and till mid 2011... after that i improved everything and the results are there is no single unsatisfied customers and i can gaurantee there will be none in the future as well.

There is no other comparison of no-refresh softwares as it is custom made and only made on customers requirement... we also have ready to go package which includes all the basic things. Also this is to be noted that for TAILOR MADE softwares Online Design Software, Custom Online T-shirt Design Software / Tool is best choice among US and EUROPEAN printers and since 2009 (when we started serving) we have made 100s of successful website and some of them are leaders now in their niche. Other than Online Design Software, Custom Online T-shirt Design Software / Tool there is no companies who offer same level of services (even there are few companies), that is why even it is positive or negative it is only Online Design Software, Custom Online T-shirt Design Software / Tool who is the topic of talk.

INKSOFT and DECONETWORK are the good options in the market but they are monthly payment options and that is why customers who are already using their services come to us in order to make their tailormade websites. But to startups this could be a good option.

I hope my reply will help you.

Regards,
Vikash Sharma




EGS said:


> I am in the process of choosing an online design tool.
> 
> In regards to No-refresh - I admire the position of the owner to try and salvage his companies reputation, but if you want some good advice, change the company name. There is too much negativity that is indexed in the search engines. The owner seems like a nice guy and wants to do the right thing. He deserves a chance to build a company. I wish him much success.
> 
> In regards to a design tool. What is the draw to products like No-refresh that apparently cost $1000's of dollars??? Are they any better than say...Deco Network or Ink Soft? What would I get in dealing with them - other than a possible headache - that I wouldn't get with Deco or Ink Soft? (probably get one with them too....)
> 
> I don't want to put $1000's of dollars into a design tool until I am 100% positive it will meet my companies needs. Is it like buying a car? You can pay $25,000 CASH and be done, or pay $40,000 for the same car with monthly payments for many years? (most of us go with the payments)
> 
> Deco Network is nothing down and $149 per month. Very low investment to discover it's worthiness. Once business is up and cooking then invest in a custom tool - if necessary.
> 
> Thoughts....


----------



## EGS

norefresh said:


> Hello EGS,
> 
> Thanks for taking your time to read this thread and post your review here. You are a nice person and i appreciate you read this carefully.
> 
> Thanks for appreciating my effort, and also about advising for changing the company name. But let me tell you that we have always done very good job being a development company and this is the proof we made many website who are leaders in their niche. And we are proud doing the same. Being a custom/tailor made software development company, we have got a few customers who were not satisfied and that caused me negative feedback on forum and internet. Also if you will count they are not more than 10 in total and many of them already satisfied.
> 
> As you know that every disappointed customer look for a way to write his feedback and in todays culture social media is a good option for doing the same. BUT a happy customer only gives his testimonial if he asked he doesn't share his experience himself on forums.
> 
> Also it is a bitter truth when working with INDIAN companies like us that many US and EUROPEAN companies doesn't want to disclose they had worked with us... so when get successful, we didn't get anything like testimonial etc but if failed by any reason, they always go and write for this on forums. Well, i am very happy with current things as atleast i am satisfied that i didn't done anything wrong and do my best make any possible effort to make clients happy.
> 
> NO-REFRESH.com is the name i have my feelings attached... it is like a child who help me a lot in my past... i would never like to change the company name just to earn money. I would rather like to work with few selective customers who feel good about us and trust on us.
> 
> Also let me tell you that i use all these negative feedback for me a motivation note which help me improve my customer support, work quality and product quality. I will be doing many updates and upgrade in the future and will be building many successfully clients.
> 
> Also for a point to note... it was just a small period when most of my clients (which are below 10) were unsatisfied... it was end of year 2010 and till mid 2011... after that i improved everything and the results are there is no single unsatisfied customers and i can gaurantee there will be none in the future as well.
> 
> There is no other comparison of no-refresh softwares as it is custom made and only made on customers requirement... we also have ready to go package which includes all the basic things. Also this is to be noted that for TAILOR MADE softwares Online Design Software, Custom Online T-shirt Design Software / Tool is best choice among US and EUROPEAN printers and since 2009 (when we started serving) we have made 100s of successful website and some of them are leaders now in their niche. Other than Online Design Software, Custom Online T-shirt Design Software / Tool there is no companies who offer same level of services (even there are few companies), that is why even it is positive or negative it is only Online Design Software, Custom Online T-shirt Design Software / Tool who is the topic of talk.
> 
> INKSOFT and DECONETWORK are the good options in the market but they are monthly payment options and that is why customers who are already using their services come to us in order to make their tailormade websites. But to startups this could be a good option.
> 
> I hope my reply will help you.
> 
> Regards,
> Vikash Sharma


Very well said!!! All the best to you!!


----------



## norefresh

Thank You!



EGS said:


> Very well said!!! All the best to you!!


----------



## ljeffer

I'm amazed at your responses. Keep in mind that EGS has not used you. No-refresh was horrendous to work with on every level. Then to make matters worse they had me remove post from this forum as a condition in order to get a partial refund. That's blackmail in my neck of the woods.

Buyer beware: 
If you have to rewrite the contract.
If the company has a published methodology or system to conduct work and don't follow it.
If the company tells you they are on vacation, after you sign the contract.
If the company levels ultimatums.
If the company tries to strong arm you into a product or platform not of your choosing.
If all you are asking the company to do is to follow their own published procedures and they can't or don't.

You need to cut ties and seek another solution.


----------



## brimleal

I agree, my company had a hard time just with comunication aspect with no-refresh,All though they did communicate with us as soon as we posted here,we ended going with another system.

We never get frustrated when inquiring about products, but i got absorbingly frustrated just trying to get simple answers(yes i was cursing toward the end). i never received an answer despite how many different hands my question went throu. 

Now for Vikash Sharma, he was very helpful as soon as i posted. and so was paul and the other gentlemen. but Vikash by the time i wanted an answer. we decided to go with another vender.

Vikash i think you may have customer service problems big-time. if i am just someone who inquired about your product.why did i receive so many problems?

i was told on a couple of occasions to send an email asking what i wanted...and i did. Here's the questions that i still have not received an answer to: Can you rework your app for redshop? html5? Increase price by size of graphic or layer?
but what i received instead was ....

" let me tell you that not a single place i found any problem with the communication. Our duty is to get the complete idea of what client is exactly looking for. Any single point we miss may cause a more frustration and loss of project, time and money for all of us. That is why our sales representative try to get all the idea of your about the website you are looking us to build. On the basis of your information we prepared a scope document for you to review and get signed so we can make sure we are same path and we can lead a successful project. We are a professional company and we make sure that every project we work is fruitful in the end result for both of us and our client."

"Another of my request is to please remove the message from t-shirt forum as this is of no use and mislead the customers of our visiting this forum. Once you remove the post, we may continue our conversation in the right direct."

instead of answering the questions:i have received one phone call at 5am in the morning. and 2 emails.
zero answers.
last but not least, as far as Vikash Sharma company is concerned, my peice of advice is this.

just to sell the tool and step away from devo.
you currently have zero support and allot of hassle.
burnt customers.
reps that have zero knowledge and training of the product.
Become adobe(even there model is failing) and make subscription based decisions.
charge a monthly fee or fee for 1.0,1.5,2.0 and so on.
dont worry about devo'ing for each person, build a plug in base,
based on demand.
(look at deconetwork and inksoft)there not even in your league...at least study there model
(i mean the sales rep you had talk to me "maxim" said he was a business annalist)*cough "bullsh$$t" 

Vikash Sharma when you demand high prices you have to back it up. here is our tool,(its under devo right now, but it should be ready with in less than 30 days.)Spraytees.com - Design Your Own

this is an open sourced project by the way and can be found in beta at openshirts.org

conclusion your tool is just not worth the hassle and lack of updates for 1500.00 
and trying to hustle devo is a real crappy way of treating customers.

if everyone would like i can post all of the conversations i have had here to show you my frustrations with this business. just let me know.


and "NO" i will not remove this from the forums.

but i will be glad to post the conversation in its entirety on here so people can get a taste of what the devo process would be like!


----------



## brimleal

Last but not least,when it comes to these out of state rackets keep in mind "you cant sue'em if they screw you"
there's allot of programmers in the states, that can build your app for cheap.Do not let these guys hold you hostage if they have your money. i do not believe that no-refresh has 10% upset customers.Sounds to me its more like 80% .As far as professionalism, just look at the website, words are misspelled all through it.Look at this forum. We actually used it as a joke in our last staff meeting.

We wanted to look up creditably for no-refresh, so we found this written by yours truley: Vikash Sharma
No-Refresh Review: Online T-Shirts Designing Tools | Webgranth
So vikash, how can you have credibility when you write the reviews yourself?
is that professional? 


Refund all the people you burnt(make it good)you cant refund the time wasted. my time included to write these emails.
and start over,train your peeps and then you will be a big playa.


----------



## Rodney

> there's allot of programmers in the states, that can build your app for cheap.


I don't think this is a true statement at all.

To build a custom online t-shirt design app will not be cheap. No matter if you buy from a US developer or an out of country developer.


----------



## brimleal

Not necessarily, go to odesk, rent a coder,,etc.etc. you can still keep it in the 1500 to 2000 range. for us we have designers and coders that work with us(perks of living in seattle). so if we did need to make changes to and of these flash app's. you could "ahem" decompile the .swf files,turning them into .fla files. using a decompiler and hire a good rounded coder to gear up what you would like in the app designer.

Heck you could do it yourself as a fun project. flash for dummies,html5 for dummies and css for dummies.
as far as design goes in these apps,(at least the companies from india) as far as we have scene. there using tshirt cad's and fonts that a ton of other site's are using.

i will break it down like this to you though. 5 years ago it was practical to out source coding to places liike India, Russia, Malaysia etc.etc. 
but since the economy has tanked, everyone's rates have lowered to cater to u.s.budgets.
"in other words" there is competition in the states now.

still a well built app takes time to put together and planning. if you want to pay for everything you could and can run you 10 to 20k.....but that's pennies in the bucket if you take that cash and do what no-more-refresh is doing.

it can be done. cheaply too.
remember that time is money to. by the time these guys get done wasting your cash giving you a product that no were even close that meets your needs, and wastes your time extending deadlines and and micro charging you to death because now your vested in capitol.
you could of done it all yourself.
but what am i saying....its already done! go to openshirts. hire a coder. less than $1000.
do what this guy did and give back to the community!


----------



## brimleal

sorry i was rushing, i misspelled like crazy! please don't lol!


----------



## bishoprg

What's the latest on the team from no-refresh?

Vikash Sharma tried to make a strong argument for the company, but there are some glaring warning lights, especially the part where no-fresh supposedly offered a complainant a discout, but only if said complainant removed his complaint on this forum.

About to put down a big wad (for me at least) of capital for a shoe designer application for my wordpress.org ecommerce site (super basic - but still not comfortable having it done by friends).


----------



## ljeffer

norefresh said:


> Hello Tony, There are 100s of business who has trusted us and successfully doing their business... some of them are doing quit good in their niche. you may go to our success stories page and read their stories.


I didn't trust you then and I would not trust you now.


----------



## brimleal

Dont waste your time on these hustlers. When i say Time because even if you dump buckets of money down there throats, the only thing that will come from all of it is a lesson ....a lesson that so many have already learned on here...

Go to openshirts dot org
its free...take whatever changes you want to make to odesk and get it changed for cheap.

Taking comments off of here for a discount? HAHAHAHAHA

Mabey retooling his business like adobe and a nice fat apology to all the people he has screwed here, will suffice

Thank god for these forums


----------



## ljeffer

bishoprg said:


> What's the latest on the team from no-refresh?
> 
> Vikash Sharma tried to make a strong argument for the company, but there are some glaring warning lights, especially the part where no-fresh supposedly offered a complainant a discout, but only if said complainant removed his complaint on this forum.
> 
> About to put down a big wad (for me at least) of capital for a shoe designer application for my wordpress.org ecommerce site (super basic - but still not comfortable having it done by friends).


Bishoprg,
That was me. I'm a Global infrastructure IT Project Mgr. I deal with overseas companies all the time. They are the absolute worse I've encountered. in my 15+ years in IT. As a sidenote - I still have copies of all the conversations and documentation to post if they call me untruthful.


----------



## brimleal

Same here all conversations were recorded via phone and email.
No-refresh should learn internet educate.Thank goodness there not on yelp. That would put a permanent nail in their business coffin. 



So Final verdict: Stay away from no-refresh.


----------



## bishoprg

Guys! That's such a pity! I've spent so much time looking for someone to do my custom app and thought I had found the guys for my job.
The sales guy was quick to reply and even managed to accurately surmise my application's spec (more or less).
Will check out Odesk and find out if anyone on there can do a basic basic shoe application.


----------



## brimleal

" The path to hell is paved with great intentions" lol
Just get the app from openshirts.org and have a good coder mod it for your needs. good luck


----------



## bishoprg

First came across bad reports on scambook (USD 6500).
Now these bad reports on t-shirtforums.
I didn't think their rates were cheap, but I at least hoped that it would be money well spent.

Now to try elsewhere.


----------



## GigiX

I also had a bad experience with no-refresh. I have signed an agreement for the execution of an ecommerce tshirt based on opencart in 30 days of working. After two months I have viewed a site full of bugs and not working. I spent hundreds of dollars and I have not received anything. Be aware.


----------



## bishoprg

GigiX said:


> I also had a bad experience with no-refresh. I have signed an agreement for the execution of an ecommerce tshirt based on opencart in 30 days of working. After two months I have viewed a site full of bugs and not working. I spent hundreds of dollars and I have not received anything. Be aware.


Is your bad experience from 4+ years back or recent?


----------



## GigiX

bishoprg said:


> Is your bad experience from 4+ years back or recent?


Three months ago.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

brimleal said:


> Dont waste your time on these hustlers. When i say Time because even if you dump buckets of money down there throats, the only thing that will come from all of it is a lesson ....a lesson that so many have already learned on here...
> 
> Go to openshirts dot org
> its free...take whatever changes you want to make to odesk and get it changed for cheap.
> 
> Taking comments off of here for a discount? HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Mabey retooling his business like adobe and a nice fat apology to all the people he has screwed here, will suffice
> 
> Thank god for these forums


 Don't want to get into this discussion, but it's .. opentshirts.org  It's an open source project that is more than capable of doing anything you need it to do. And there's not much it can't do as far as online design for just about anything, including Food! But understand one thing ..No matter what kind of a Whiz Bang website you have with all the Bells and Whistles, it won't make you any money unless you (already) have customers..


----------



## bishoprg

Zippy Doodah said:


> Don't want to get into this discussion, but it's .. opentshirts.org  It's an open source project that is more than capable of doing anything you need it to do. And there's not much it can't do as far as online design for just about anything, including Food! But understand one thing ..No matter what kind of a Whiz Bang website you have with all the Bells and Whistles, it won't make you any money unless you (already) have customers..



The name "T-Shirt" led me to believe otherwise! 

How does one go about sourcing someone willing to work on a shoe designer?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

bishoprg said:


> The name "T-Shirt" led me to believe otherwise!
> 
> How does one go about sourcing someone willing to work on a shoe designer?


 www.opentshirts.org Their forums have all the answers you will need. Also, they (and others on the forum) do custom work, too, so someone would be able to help you with it. Really, though, with it being a module for OpenCart, it's pretty easy to figure out and not that hard to create different kinds of products for it. Give it a look!


----------



## jahwei

thanks everyone for their candid reviews of no-refresh. I've been in contact with them over the past couple of weeks (even put in a deposit) and I'm glad I double checked these forums before going further. 

On a separate note, people keep bringing up openshirts org and odesk. Any recommendations of programmers you've used who's familiar with openshirts?


----------



## Zippy Doodah

jahwei said:


> thanks everyone for their candid reviews of no-refresh. I've been in contact with them over the past couple of weeks (even put in a deposit) and I'm glad I double checked these forums before going further.
> 
> On a separate note, people keep bringing up openshirts org and odesk. Any recommendations of programmers you've used who's familiar with openshirts?


 You don't need to be a programmer to setup and use opentshirts. It's based on OpenCart and is a modual that works as an extension of OpenCart. It's very simple, though like anything you need to go to each of their websites and learn about it. There is a company that you can access through the opentshirts forum that will help you with install and configuration if you need it. they have some different packages. But everything about opentshirts is pretty straight forward once you learn the basics. you need to understand, though, If you have a website of any kind, unless it's HUGE and makes millions of $$$, you can't afford to employee a webmaster or IT staff. Therefore you would need to know how to maintaine and manage it yourself. The best way to learn about OpenTshirts and OpenCart is to get a cheap host and download both of them and play with it. Get on the forums and you can get all the help you need. Really, it's not that difficult, but you need to get past the learning curve.


----------



## xkellyx

I contracted with no re-fresh in December of 2013. My project is still not complete as of September 2014, not even close. I spoke at length with Patrick via Skyp voice and was very clear about we wanted and needed. I needed a customized product designer, with specific shipping and delivery date functionality. I requested that it be built on the Joomla platform and use Virtuemart as the cart. I also made it clear that I did not want to loose any functionality that we have on our current site with our current tool. I was promised everything along with 100% satisfaction. 

I used to work for a software company. The enterprise level software we developed and sold was a custom install for each client. Much like this, but on a much larger scale. I am familiar with the development process. I understand the limitations and was prepared to compromise when necessary. I used to work with developers. I believe my expectations to have been reasonable about how this process should have worked. However the reality is I was sold, what we used to call "vapor ware". 

The design process was slow and tedious. Not because I didn't know what I wanted, the opposite. I provided no-refresh with exactly what I wanted, in PSD format. Each layer was labeled. I provided every element was was very clear about placement, fonts, spacing etc. The developer assigned to my account did not listen to direction. He had a hard time differentiating basic shapes like square, rectangle, and circle. The design phase was painful. But I wanted to make sure we got it right. So I endured. I have been patient up until now. 

I spent a lot of time on the front page of the website. I wanted to be sure that the flow was correct. I had sent the developers my ideas via PSD. They loosely re-created my idea. I had asked for a minor change to be made. One that I could have made myself if given access. They made the change. I then noticed something else. When I requested that this other small change be made, they told me I was only to receive two revisions per page otherwise I would be outside of scope. Mind you the revisions I was asking for were things like, add a period, or scale the image down. I was told that I would have to include any/all revisions in a single email. However, if I took more than a day to provide these revisions, I was hounded, and told I was holding up the project. Mind you, I was taking screen shots, annotating them, and providing multi page PDFS for each revision. I explained the logic of the functionality, how the user would be using the page. I wanted the developer to understand what exactly he was being asked to do. This process takes a few hours, and I would sometimes need at least 2 days to complete my review. I wanted to be sure that I didn't miss anything. I didn't want to risk going out of scope. 

Once we moved to the development phase we ran into the same problems we had with the design phase. The developer was not making the pages match the proofs which I approved. The pages were sloppy. No care was taken to ensure that elements lined up, or that spacing between elements was correct. Furthermore the functionality was not working at all. Through out this process I provided screen shots with detailed documentation about how the software should work and how the pages should look. Untested code was sent to me. I was/am completely responsible for the QA testing. Untested code was routinely sent to me. Not all my questions were answered. I would ask the same questions over and over, and get no response. 

I received a notice that said they were done with the coding and ready to upload to my server. However, we had never even developed the shopping cart! My clients would have to way to actually buy the items they designed. So, we started working on that. I noticed through my testing that the pricing was not tallying correctly. The developer informed me that the issue was because not enough sample data had been entered. So, I attempted to add the information using their software. I couldn't. After hours of troubleshooting I figured out that file names with _-" would cause the system to fail. Not only would it not add an item, it would delete the one before it. I documented the bug and submitted it to the developers. Once I was able to add a product I tried to add pricing . We offer a variety of products with bulk pricing based on quantity. However, the way their software was written it did not account for bulk pricing. If a client were to enter 1 or 20 items they would be charged the same amount! For instance a client who orders one item would be charged $2.50 and the client who ordered 25 of that item would be charged $2.50. The developer didn't see any problem with this issue. 

Moreover, I was shocked to discover that their software does not play well with virtuemart. Each time a design is saved an Virtuemart product is created. So the virtuemart database houses thousands of client designs as products. I am unable to leverage any of virtuemart's product controls. I cannot enter weights per piece for shipping. I can not add or manage shipping modules. So, all the functionality that I thought I was getting with the Virtuemart cart, does not exist. Which causes me great pause because we use Webgilitie's ECC to import orders from our website into Quickbooks. I explained this to Patrick during our scope conversation. I am not sure if this will be possible any longer.

To add insult to injury. The developer who was working on my account is no longer with the company. His work is incomplete and a new developer has taken over. As I discussed with Patrick, and was in our project outline, we require shipping, as does any commerce site. However, as we discussed, in detail, our site requires shipping to be displayed based on quantity and production time. I had outlined the algorithm several times. My new developer is telling me that that is not possible, that it is out side of scope and an R&D matter which I will be required to pay more for. So now, nine months after the start of the project I am being told that functionality, which I requested from the start is going to cost me more money and time. 

I am beyond frustrated. I feel trapped, and since they already have most of the money on the project I am completely screwed. 

I have documents and saved skype conversations to back all of this up. 

At this point I would not recommend anyone contracting with No-Fresh for a project. As I have spent thousands of dollars on a product that does not work, looks sloppy, and does not have the basic functionality required to run an e-commerce website. If anything changes, and they suddenly get their act together and deliver on what they promised I will update this post.


----------



## uniformdesigner

We've used them for 2 projects, and everything went well. They were responsive to bug fixes and the end result is what we wanted. In any kind of software development, especially remotely, defining the scope in detail in extremely important, it also takes knowledge on teh client end to understand what you're asking for. Sure there can be some language issues for understanding, but if you know what you're doing, they are competent. We are happy with our sites and look to develop more with them.


----------



## tsiDye

Wow! I came across this thread and can't believe the bad experiences you guys had. I am currently wrapping my first project with no refresh and have started a second project since the first project went so well.

Others designers couldn't touch the pricing...

They were actually really good with changes mid project....I'm kind of a pain in the butt..but as the project evolved they worked with me.

Try building a house and mid construction telling the contractor you want to add a bathroom...it's going to cost more.

I don't know how it was a couple years ago but now it's just like dealing with any other vendor...as a customer I push them until they push back.

I worked with max...communication was awesome and he always gave many options to pick from.

Message me directly if you have any other questions....I have no problem recommending no refresh...good company.

Happy printing!


----------



## xkellyx

I have an update. It is now 8/25/2015 and my website is still not completed. It's been over a month since they responded to any of my emails or skype messages. I tried to get them to update me or give me more information via the live chat on their website and the representative told me it was too late and I have to be patient and wait another day. 

I do not know what else I can possibly do. They have taken our money and wasted our time. Now they will not even engage with us.


----------



## xkellyx

*BUYER BEWARE*
Another update. Today is 11/16/2015

No Refresh has failed to deliver. They offered empty promises, and guarantees. They have taken our money and now, will not respond to our Skype messages or emails. 

We have requested a refund several times now, and all our requests go unanswered. If you are considering No ReFresh, I hope you go back through this thread and read my story. I have been very reasonable with them, and in return I am out several thousand dollars and do not have a new website.


I have begun work with a new developer, and so far am very happy. I am also seeing what legal options I have


----------



## maheshsharma

We also works in development & design of eCommerce solutions for us based clients, can use our eCommerce design services and make online store much more attractive, we provide satisfied solutions for their clients, and quality support & service is prime aim for our company. http://www.noblewebstudio.com/shopping-portal-development.html


----------



## Jennifer Adam

In this era of online fashion portal, an online t-shirt design tool is a must-have for the business. These tools gives the control to design t-shirts in the hands of the users and hence, enhance the usability of the e-commerce websites. In my opinion, opt for the tool that lets you customize it according your business needs.


----------



## Deaninfotech

Dean Infotech is a leading Website Development Company India provides cheap and best creative website design solutions. It is one of the best web development Company .


----------



## customshirtsfl

I paid for she integrated Woo-Commerce tool over a year ago and it still does not work. Unlimited support is a lie, and I have paid numerous times for additional fixes. Once a bug is fixed another pops up and I have to pay more money. I paid for the project and heard nothing back for a month. 

They blame my company for issues that continue to come up, when none of the staff has any experience or access to the files. The only people that have access are no refresh and the front end developer who has enough experience to know not to change any back end work. I have tried to be understanding, but this has cost my thousands of dollars and my company is losing money every day without this tool plus additional time on my end that should be spent running my business. 

So basically I have had to pay this company, be their accountant and let them know money was sent to them, I also have had to learn how to test and debug the software and follow up with their developers continue to pay for something that still does not work. 

This experience has been horrific and I feel that they are holding this software hostage to squeeze more and more money out of me at any chance they can. They are not very specific on their support, after I paid in full, I was told I would have 30 days follow up support. Since the site said unlimited support, I thought this to mean 30 days support then we launch the site. Apparently unlimited support if a lie and they charge you extra at any chance they get and say it is out of the original scope. For the record I have not asked for any additional features, just for the original tool to work. They also tried to charge me for an additional license because I switched domain names (not servers).

The list goes on and on. DO NOT USE NO REFRESH


----------



## Revan

The worst experience I've ever had, don't deal with them


----------

